# MUSIC THREAD - What you listen to............



## FighterTwister (Sep 21, 2017)

Post the music tunes you like or listening to now or just want to share you tunes................


----------



## MA_Student (Sep 22, 2017)

Any reason why this thread needs to be posted4 times? Lol


----------



## FighterTwister (Sep 22, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Any reason why this thread needs to be posted4 times? Lol



Go here:-  Single leg hopping


----------



## FighterTwister (Sep 22, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Any reason why this thread needs to be posted4 times? Lol



Go here:-  Single leg hopping


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 22, 2017)

I was just listening to this, today...


----------



## hoshin1600 (Sep 22, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> I was just listening to this, today...


well that has me all messed up....the women in 80's outfits and big hair makes me salivate...then my eyes move slightly to one side and F^** that blue hit me like a bucket of ice water. im so glad men dont wear blue glitter body suits anymore.  and we wonder why the next generation is a bunch of messes up snow flakes.  
_i need therapy just watching that ....never mind if it had been my dad in the video._


----------



## hoshin1600 (Sep 22, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> I was just listening to this, today...


well that has me all messed up....the women in 80's outfits and big hair makes me salivate...then my eyes move slightly to one side and F^** that blue hit me like a bucket of ice water. im so glad men dont wear blue glitter body suits anymore.  and we wonder why the next generation is a bunch of messes up snow flakes. 
_i need therapy now from just watching that...never mind if i had found my my dad was in it....._


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 22, 2017)

My favorite playlist has a real mix.

Neil Diamond
Eminem
Fort Minor
Katy Perry
Jimmy Dean
Survivor
Justin Timberlake
Bon Jovi
Garou
Meat Loaf
Gordon Lightfoot
Joe Dassin
Zac Brown Band
Billy Joel
Evan & Jaron
Elton John
The London Suede
Michel Sardou
Barenaked Ladies
Pharrell Williams
Idina Menzel
Kenny Loggins
LMFAO
Mark Ronson
Sara Bareilles
Martina McBride
Kenny Wayne Shepherd
Blue Oyster Cult
Black Sabbath
Toby Keith


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 22, 2017)

well...since the world is suppose to end tomorrow it has put me in the mood for.....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 22, 2017)

and


----------



## CB Jones (Sep 22, 2017)

My playlist consists of:

Lindsey Stirling
2 Cellos
Black Violin
Volbeat
Pearl Jam
Body count
DMX
Imagine Dragons
Avenged Sevenfold
Foo Fighters
Rob Zombie


----------



## Steve (Sep 22, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> I was just listening to this, today...


I haven't listened to these guys since the 90s.  Kooler than Jesus, Cool World.  What a surprise to see that come up.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 22, 2017)

Steve said:


> I haven't listened to these guys since the 90s.  Kooler than Jesus, Cool World.  What a surprise to see that come up.  Thanks for sharing.


I can't play it here, but look up, "Baby Who Do You Think You Are", by LOA.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 22, 2017)

This is what I listened to this evening:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 22, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> This is what I listened to this evening:


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 22, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


>


What an excellent abuse of the genre!


----------



## FighterTwister (Oct 2, 2017)

*BASTILLE // Died In Your Arms*








*Kung Fu Fighting Dance Remix*









*C+C Music Factory - Gonna Make You Sweat (Everybody Dance Now) ft. Freedom Williams*


----------



## Steve (Jul 6, 2021)

Couple of songs I'm listening to recently:  

KGLW has moved from the microtonal stuff back to their more trippy sound, which I love.  This is my favorite from their latest album:  






And Long Legged Larry by Aesop Rock is awesome, but you have to watch the video for the full effect:


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Jul 6, 2021)

when i train i listen to alot of KPOP


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Steve (Jul 7, 2021)

Listening to a lot of old folk music today.  Woody Guthrie - Tear the Fascists Down






Do Re Mi


----------



## Buka (Jul 7, 2021)

I have to be really drunk to listen to folk music. I'm not even sure why.

I need to listen to the soundtrack to the movie Woodstock again. Like soon. In fact, I'm going to listen to Santana's Soul Sacrifice right now. It should go good with morning coffee.


----------



## Steve (Jul 7, 2021)

Buka said:


> I have to be really drunk to listen to folk music. I'm not even sure why.
> 
> I need to listen to the soundtrack to the movie Woodstock again. Like soon. In fact, I'm going to listen to Santana's Soul Sacrifice right now. It should go good with morning coffee.


Moved onto Dan Auerbach - Keep it Hid album

Every song on the album is a gem, but my favorite is Mean Monsoon:


----------



## _Simon_ (Jul 8, 2021)

Steve said:


> Couple of songs I'm listening to recently:
> 
> KGLW has moved from the microtonal stuff back to their more trippy sound, which I love.  This is my favorite from their latest album:
> 
> ...


Ah wow, those are very cool haha, interesting, I like exploring and hearing of new stuff out there


----------



## _Simon_ (Jul 8, 2021)

Steve said:


> Listening to a lot of old folk music today.  Woody Guthrie - Tear the Fascists Down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, strangely along similar-ish lines, I've been really getting into folk metal. Stumbled upon a $3 CD of a band called Eluveitie on holidays recently, and I am so deep in this rabbit hole now haha. Sorta a mix between Celtic folk and melodic death metal. The range of instruments is stunning, such a great fusion and sounds incredible, stirs up the Celtic spirit haha.

They use bagpipes, harp, fiddle, tin whistle, flute, mandolin, hurdy-gurdy, along with elec guitars etc.

These guys sing alot in an ancient extinct Gaulish language and the themes are mainly about Celtic mythology, nature, eternity etc.. There's something so powerful about mythology that we can all connect to... and such a real reverence for nature and life, very cool stuff, but obviously not everyone's cup of tea haha.






And a clean vocal song of theirs:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Steve (Jul 9, 2021)

Xue Sheng said:


>


Listening to my liked songs on Spotify, and a lot of blues songs coming up this morning.  This was the last one:






I actually found my way back to this version after hearing the White Stripes cover a few years ago.  I like both a lot:


----------



## Steve (Jul 13, 2021)

Listening to the Pixies this afternoon:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 15, 2021)

Work, UPS, FedEx, USPS and a private school...it all brought me to here


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 16, 2021)

For the last week I have had this reoccurring ear worm, and I have not heard this song in years...it is really getting annoying now so I am hoping if I post it here...it will go away... and I use to like this song too


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 21, 2021)

The Hu.....


----------



## Steve (Jul 21, 2021)

Xue Sheng said:


> The Hu.....


that's really cool.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 21, 2021)

Steve said:


> that's really cool.



Mongolian Band, that is off their album The Gereg

They recently released a Metallica cover


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 21, 2021)

Ever see 2Cellos


----------



## Steve (Jul 21, 2021)

Black Keys today.   One of my favorite bands.   Right now it's Ten Cent Pistol:


----------



## donald1 (Jul 25, 2021)

What I'm listening to right now...


----------



## _Simon_ (Jul 26, 2021)

donald1 said:


> What I'm listening to right now...


That is hilarious 🤣


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 8, 2021)

Mostly Pink Floyd, Iron Maiden and The Talking Heads.  Add in some Aerosmith, Led Zepplin, AC/DC, Linkin Park, The Who, Black Sabbath…


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 8, 2021)

Xue Sheng said:


> Ever see 2Cellos


F-ing brilliant.  Almost makes me wish I had stuck with the cello when I was a kid.  Almost.


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 9, 2021)

Llllllliiinkiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnn 🤩


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 10, 2021)

I will age myself. When getting ready for a competition I would listen to classical music then Rocky soundtracks; on cassette.


----------

